# Nikon P510 Offers Highest Zoom Ratio Ever Seen in a Compact Camera



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nikon has unveiled a new superzoom compact camera called the P510 that offers a ridiculous 42x optical zoom — the highest zoom ratio ever seen in such a camera. In 35mm terms, the lens goes from a 24mm on the wide-angle side to a 1000mm on the telephoto end. The 16.1MP camera also boasts a 3-inch LCD screen, 1080p video recording, GPS, 5fps continuous shooting, and ISO 3200. It’ll hit store shelves later this month with a price tag of $430.

source: Nikon P510 Offers Highest Zoom Ratio Ever Seen in a Compact Camera


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 12, 2012)

And I thought the 840mm on my canon SX 30 IS was the highest


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> And I thought the 840mm on my canon SX 30 IS was the highest



Canon SX30 IS 35x Optical Zoom

Nikon P510 42x Optical Zoom


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah I know. But then, my camera is an older model


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Extreme Gamer said:


> yeah I know. But then, my camera is an older model



okk


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2012)

You may pre-order it now on Amazon! 
Price: 	$429.00


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2012)

now on nikon india website.
Nikon Imaging Asia Pacific


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

COOLPIX P510 Price : Rs. 23,950


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> COOLPIX P510 Price : Rs. 23,950



The price doesnt give users any more reasons to buy the Canon rival.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

I still think we should wait for proper reviews about the pic quality at full zoom ....Nikon p500 was a flop and if the pic quality degrades after 35x zoom then its better to get panasonic fz150


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2012)

Now at 	Rs.23,231

Retail Price 	Rs.23,950 save Rs. 719  
Nikon Coolpix P510 - Buy Online in India for Rs.23,231 as on 20th March 2012 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 21, 2012)

22.7k

*www.ebay.in/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190656068593 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> 22.7k
> 
> NIKON COOLPIX P510 16.1MEGAPIXELS 42X OPTICAL ZOOM SEMI PROFESSIONAL CAMERA 4-GB | eBay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2



thanks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I still think we should wait for proper reviews about the pic quality at full zoom ....Nikon p500 was a flop and if the pic quality degrades after 35x zoom then its better to get panasonic fz150




full optical zoom

*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipme...hres/nikoncoolpixp510wideangle_1332168740.jpg

*www.magezinepublishing.com/equipme...ikoncoolpixp510fullopticalzoom_1332167747.jpg

check the Nikon P510 review 

Nikon Coolpix P510 Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

Nikon Coolpix P510 Digital Compact Camera Review

ISO comparison - Nikon Coolpix P510 sample photos - CNET Reviews


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 23, 2012)

bad point 


> The P510 has trouble focusing at the telephoto end and its low-light/high-ISO photo quality has room for improvement. Also, the camera feels cheaply constructed.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> bad point



hmm..


----------



## chocolate.hero (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey I went to reliance digital store where I saw both NIKON p510 and Sony DSC hx100.

NIKON p510 zoom is not so much impressive (within the store) it gives out blurry images as compared to SONY DSC hx100.

First I was thinking to buy nikon p510 but after wen I saw sony dsc hx100 I'm lil confused.I knw that nikon is having 42x optical zoom compared to sony dsc hx100 30x optical zoom.However nikon luks is not much impressive as sony.

In terms of lcd sony seems to be sharper (as per my view).

Kindly suggest for the best.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 11, 2012)

^^
Don't decide based on the lcd display of the camera. In the end its the image quality that matters the most.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2012)

chocolate.hero said:


> Hey I went to reliance digital store where I saw both NIKON p510 and Sony DSC hx100.
> 
> NIKON p510 zoom is not so much impressive (within the store) it gives out blurry images as compared to SONY DSC hx100.
> 
> ...



thanks for the review.. btw whats the latest price of Nikon P510 and Sony HX100V?


i think Sony HX100v is best optical image stabilization. zoom and focus work smoother and faster.

Long Battery.

Sony India Give 3 Year warranty


----------



## chocolate.hero (Apr 12, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> thanks for the review.. btw whats the latest price of Nikon P510 and Sony HX100V?
> 
> 
> i think Sony HX100v is best optical image stabilization. zoom and focus work smoother and faster.
> ...



@ ROCKSTAR 

Price of Nikon p510 in mumbai is between 21700-22750/-
& Sony is around 21000/-

hey Rockstar nikon is not providing 3 yrs warranty ??*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif

Guys finally looks wise SONY or NIKON .I knw this is silly *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_lol.gif



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> bad point



Hi Pulkit,

Thanks for the rpy!!!
Really it luks cheap.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2012)

chocolate.hero said:


> @ ROCKSTAR
> 
> Price of Nikon p510 in mumbai is between 21700-22750/-
> & Sony is around 21000/-
> ...



thanks for the price..

Nikon India Give 2 Year warranty


----------



## chocolate.hero (Apr 12, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> thanks for the price..
> 
> Nikon India Give 2 Year warranty




@ RockStar

Which one u have? Nikon or Sony


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2012)

chocolate.hero said:


> @ RockStar
> 
> Which one u have? Nikon or Sony



i dont have any digicam...

i am also planning to buy LONG ZOOM camera....


----------



## chocolate.hero (Apr 12, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> i dont have any digicam...
> 
> i am also planning to buy LONG ZOOM camera....



ok 

Finally I'll go for SONY or NikOn


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2012)

chocolate.hero said:


> ok
> 
> Finally I'll go for SONY or NikOn



my choice is also same... Sony vs Nikon.  

Nikon 42x Zoom range is awasome.. 

just check this video
Nikon Coolpix P510 - Zoom Test: Rimini's Skyscraper - YouTube

but auto focus is slow... 

sony is all rounder.  auto focus is fast.
but only 30X zoom.


----------



## chocolate.hero (Apr 12, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> my choice is also same... Sony vs Nikon.
> 
> Nikon 42x Zoom range is awasome..
> 
> ...



Me too confused for the same.SONY is quite gud and but nikon luring with 42x ZOOM



Rockstar11 said:


> my choice is also same... Sony vs Nikon.
> 
> Nikon 42x Zoom range is awasome..
> 
> ...



SUPERBBBB Video



chocolate.hero said:


> Me too confused for the same.SONY is quite gud and but nikon luring with 42x ZOOM
> 
> 
> 
> SUPERBBBB Video



Check out this video of SONY DSC hx1000v

Sony DSC-HX100v Zoom test - YouTube


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2012)

chocolate.hero said:


> Me too confused for the same.SONY is quite gud and but nikon luring with 42x ZOOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice zoom demo..


check this sony hx100v zoom video

Sony HX100V Amazing Zoom Demo - YouTube

Sony Hx100v mein video zoom in out karne par jyada video blurry nahi hota....

Nikon P510 mein video blurry hota rehta hai.... focus karne mein time lagata hai.. 

Nikon P510 Zoom Test - YouTube

any solution for this???


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2012)

1 more Nikon P510 zoom video.

Spencer's Butte - Nikon P510 Zoom Test on Vimeo

This was a test of the the 42x zoom capabilities of Nikon's new P510. The video was shot with the camera hand held. After several trials I found that setting the focus to INFINITY (using the macro button that provides all of the focusing options) performs best. If autofocus is used, the camera is slow to focus on the very distant objects but does well on the close ones.

amazon Nkon p510 user review

1)Inability to focus at extended zoom range. After you zoom about two thirds of the range it is unable to auto focus. So while it has an incredible 42X zoom, it is not usable with video. And it's not like you know when it will loose focus so you just end up with a video scene that suddenly turns blurry as you zoom.

2)It refocuses every time you touch the zoom control. Even if you just slightly zoom, the camera looses focus for about one second before locking in again. You end up with a video clip that has multiple one second blurry segments intermixed within an otherwise clear video.

3)The sound of the lens zooming is picked up while recording. This is not just heard during very quiet scenes, it is heard all the time. I was surprised how loud it was when playing back a video.

If video performance is not important to you, the Nikon is a really nice camera. I am looking for a camera does well at both photos and video and therefore will be returning this camera. 


Pros so far:
- Camera powers on very quickly.
- Its surprisingly light and compact without sacrificing amazing picture quality.
- The camera body has a nice grip on it so it's easy to hold on to and stays in your hand.
- The pop out screen makes it oh so easy to see pictures you're taking at weird angles.
- Easy to use (especially for those people who aren't comfortable with adjusting ISO and shutter speed manually - but can be adjusted for those who are)
- Has tons of settings (hard to say forsure but seems like it performs well in low light situations)
- The zoom is INCREDIBLE (I can take a picture of a lego mini figure from 20 feet away with better clarity and image quality than I could right in front of the object with my point and shoot)

The downsides I have noticed so far:
-Video is alright, when I blow it up on my computer it doesn't look to be true HD quality but it's good. Also the zoom on the video can be heard no matter what which is a little annoying.
-The zoom on the actual camera is very slow if you're extending it the full range and it takes a few seconds to focus.
- Battery life is not that good - would definitely recommend getting a back up!


----------



## chocolate.hero (Apr 16, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> 1 more Nikon P510 zoom video.
> 
> Spencer's Butte - Nikon P510 Zoom Test on Vimeo
> 
> ...




Thanks for the amazing videos !!!

From the video I observed that  SONY wins over Nikon because of high image Stabilization and gives out clear picture without any blurriness.
Finally now I'm going to buy SONY. . . . 


Thanks for your reviews


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2012)

chocolate.hero said:


> Thanks for the amazing videos !!!
> 
> From the video I observed that  SONY wins over Nikon because of high image Stabilization and gives out clear picture without any blurriness.
> Finally now I'm going to buy SONY. . . .
> ...



yes. i am also going to buy SONY HX100V. 30x optical image Stabilization is best. 


nikon 42x optical zoom ka Moh tyag na padega..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2012)

> nikon 42x optical zoom ka Moh tyag na padega.


he he he he 

Sony makes better P&S then nikon ...I knew that


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> he he he he
> 
> Sony makes better P&S then nikon ...I knew that



haan bhai tum sahi the..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2012)

just kidding bhai  ...u guys have done extensive research on this...great work


----------



## chocolate.hero (Apr 17, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> yes. i am also going to buy SONY HX100V. 30x optical image Stabilization is best.
> 
> 
> nikon 42x optical zoom ka Moh tyag na padega..



LOLZ. . .

Tyag do MOH


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 23, 2012)

chocolate.hero said:


> LOLZ. . .
> 
> Tyag do MOH



tyaag diya....


----------

